# Performance or handling?



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm having a B14 yr 2000 that's oni been given "breathing" mods... e.g. exhaust and intake. Should I do up on the performance(port & polish) or on the handling set-up??? (shocks and springs) My handling set-up's stock standard :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well I've always read that if you are going to do the suspension, you should do it right, and replace everything, I don't know how much it will cost you for that setup, but last time I checked it wasn't as much as the port polish, but have you considered cam shafts? or the JWT ECU? I think that would be a great add, thats what I'm doing this summer since I already got everything for the trans all the whole c/h/e thing done!


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Oh sorry didn't read the 'yr 2000' thing, hmmm well not sure if JWT does the cam shafts and ecu, but I'm pretty sure they would, just check out there web site, sorry about that!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Isn't the 2000 a b15? I pretty sure the b14's are 95-99


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> Isn't the 2000 a b15? I pretty sure the b14's are 95-99


yes.. the b14 went 95-99.. but heres the thing, either way you go, you can't lose, depends if ou want hp or handling, you can never loose with going with a good suspension bc your handling and performance will benefit from it..


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

im torn between those 2 also. since the se-r handles nicely to me. im gonna do simple bolt-on,s, intake, headers, cat back before i do suspension. im gonna use the stock tires because i think they look nice and they handle amazingly in my opinion.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think this guy needs to clarify exactly what year car he has, or what it looks like.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

you seem to have the bolt-ons covered so no matter what the car in question is, I would suggest suspension... a decent coilover setup will give you these benefits:

- you'llput the power to the ground better - while accel., braking and turning. 

- the ride will become better (bumps will be much better damped though the ride may get rougher - but I call it "communicative" not rough)

- the ride height will be adjustable, making the car potentially much better looking

- the car will perform as well on the turns as it does on the straights... balance it out

- its is a mod you can feel and appreciate every time you drive, fast or slow, commuting/cruising/competing


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I just find the name of the thread really funny.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> I just find the name of the thread really funny.


happy hour must have started a little early for you... 5:26pm.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

viprdude said:


> happy hour must have started a little early for you... 5:26pm.


Uh no. Think about how ridiculous that sounds "Performance or handling"? Improving your handling doesn't increase the performance of your car?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

if u want to get technical yes, but the guy means the engine and we all knew that. so it doesnt sound ridiculous at all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I think this guy needs to clarify exactly what year car he has, or what it looks like.


Once again I reiterate this, because either way, there are big differences in parts for these cars...(b14 vs B15)


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

We definitely need to know what kind of car it is (b14 or b15). If it is a b14, then suspension is definitely needed. The car rolls almost as bad as the old '86 Celica. immitating the chevy commercial: "Like a boat!"


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

se-r's dont roll half as bad as base models.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

(B14) SE-Rs still have a lot of body roll... the suspension is the same as the base models but the SE-Rs came with a solid front sway bar while the other models had hollow bars.

...Which only causes the SE-Rs to understeer even more at the limit despite less lean and better turn-in. At the very least, get a rear sway bar to move some of the work from the front tires to the rear tires.

by the way, is the original poster still paying attention to this thread?


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Yes*

Get cams and ECU from JWT :fluffy:


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Compared to what you have now:
Suspension will give you better off the line, better speed capability through the corners, greater stability at high speeds.
Engine mods "performance" will give better off the line, better performance throughout the RPM band, better top speed.
Personally, I'd make the car capable of handling more power before giving it power it can't handle. Otherwise, you'll end up with a car that can go fast in a straight line, but if you don't slow down for the turn, you will go off the road.
It really all depends on your driving style.
Do you like to make hard corners, or do you just go straight.
Do you like to make your car top out on the highway?
Can your car currently handle the speeds you can reach?
I know that when I have my winter tires on, I can hit 125, but it's really sketchy.
With the summer setup, it's rock solid and confidence inspiring.
BTW, you won't hit 125 in a B14 without JWT ECU. Or removing the speed governor some other way.
Did I mention I was partial to better suspension.
PS - I've noticed that better suspension is easier on the tranny.
Keeping the car more level makes it easier to get through the gears.
Sorry for the long response... bored at work.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

they all came with a rear stabilizer bars, dont they?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Mine didnt... did your SE-R come with one?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

all 1995-1997 200sx's come with rear stabilizer bars, standard, i have the brochure from the 1995 nissan 200sx dealer. its inside the suspension beam. se's and se-r's had front stabilizer bars on them, standard.

maybe cause u have a 1998 200sx, it doesnt have them, because nissan gayed the 98 200sx alot.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

mine didn't, you're forgetting there was a base model too! 2380lbs!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah my old base 95 200sx didnt have one. my se-r does, ive seen it.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

You mean that bar inside the beam is considered a stabilizer bar? and it's supposed to help the rear like the OE sway bar does up front? It doesn't seem like it does anything for the rear because without an aftermarket sway bar, my car's ass end would lean a lot and feel pretty mushy compared to the front. Even after stronger springs and pillowball mounts the rear still felt like there was too much "sloop" and still badly needed a sway bar.

Just like everyone said, it's the best bang for the buck suspension mod... I am inclined to believe its true.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

hey, i never said it was a good one...its oem and its what nissan considered at the time a stab bar. let it slide and get a good one


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah no sh*t, my 98 SE-R got a lot of extra emissions crap and got watered down on performace (no LSD!) compared to the older models.

I think ANY B14 would benefit greatly from a rear sway bar. I picked up the Stillen piece a couple weeks ago and it made an amazing difference. I wouldn't recommend it too highly though because there are only 2 settings (of a possible 6) it can be put on without the brackets hitting the underbody of the car.


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm really sorry to all for this late reply, mine's a Sentra B14 from the year 2000


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

...is it american? if so, if the year is 2000 or higher, its a B15, if it was made in between 1995 and 1999, it is a B14.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> I'm really sorry to all for this late reply, mine's a Sentra B14 from the year 2000


Is it mexican?


----------



## ScAvEnGeR (Jan 28, 2004)

GUYS... I'm in Malaysia... Prob from Jap or China manufacture la... Hehehe... And I confirm it's a B14... It's emblemed on the firewall


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

ScAvEnGeR said:


> GUYS... I'm in Malaysia... Prob from Jap or China manufacture la... Hehehe... And I confirm it's a B14... It's emblemed on the firewall


ok, that clears up a few things. I didn't doubt you had a 2000 B14, because I do know you could get B14's in 2000. You just couldn't get one in USA.


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*heres your answer*



ScAvEnGeR said:


> I'm having a B14 yr 2000 that's oni been given "breathing" mods... e.g. exhaust and intake. Should I do up on the performance(port & polish) or on the handling set-up??? (shocks and springs) My handling set-up's stock standard :thumbdwn:




http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=b18d1fa7e5b82fa75cbc55f2f47a255b :thumbup: 

heres your answer

and i like tein's ss :hal:


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

aiming for tein basics cause i dont race.


----------

